# Added this Ruger LCR today to my collection of snubbies



## ifithitu (Jul 22, 2016)

Ruger LCR .38 SPL.+P


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice addition.........


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Very happy with mine, bought 2. Year around carry in front pockets or jacket pockets. 3 finger grips shrank my groups, Pachmayer Diamond Pro. They still fit in all my pockets without printing & sometimes I forget they're there.


----------

